
Windows 10 loves Ubuntu #Loveislove - janober
https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/07/11/windows-10-loves-ubuntu-loveislove/
======
Piskvorrr
#embrace

~~~
MrYellowP
#extend

~~~
Piskvorrr
#you-know-what

